# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  لینک دانلود آخرین ورژن dosbox یا بهتر از dosbox

## jooybar

از دوستان کسی آخرین ورژن dosbox رو داره ؟
اگر ممکنه لینک آخرین ورژن dosbox رو قرار بدین چون نیاز مبرم دارم 
آیا از dosbox بهتر هم چیزبی هست که پنجره معادل dosbox رو داشته باشه ولی در سرعت سریعتر از dosboxباشه ؟
از دوستانی که در این مورد تجربه دارند خواهشمندم راهنمایی کنند. :گریه:

----------


## Esikhoob

DOSBOX که opensource و مجانی است ، شما میتوانید راحت از سایتش دانلود کنید.
FoxPro 2.6  برای اجرا در XP نیازی به DosBox ندارد ، مگر چاپگر یا شبکه اش...

----------


## jooybar

با تشکر از راهنماییتون
چطور میشه از سرعت بیشتری استفاده کرد . سرعت dosbox خیلی پایین است 
من پنجره fullscreen مربوط به cmd بدردم نمی خوره چون میخوام هم زمان کاربر برنامه تحت ویندوز را در کنار برنامه تحت داس ببینه (پنجره ای اندازه پیش فرز خود dosbox)

----------


## Esikhoob

اتفاقا cmd ، به صورت پیش فرض که یک پنجره است.
برای اینکه برشگردانید به حالت پنجره(window) ، برروی cmd راست کلیک بزنید و در options ، میتوانید windows را انتخاب کنید.

----------


## jooybar

> اتفاقا cmd ، به صورت پیش فرض که یک پنجره است.
> برای اینکه برشگردانید به حالت پنجره(window) ، برروی cmd راست کلیک بزنید و در options ، میتوانید windows را انتخاب کنید.


فونت فارسی در پنجره cmd در حال پیش فرز درست نمایش داده نمیشه .
آیا شما راهی دارید تا بتوان در پنجره پیش فرز cmd متن فارسی برنامه تحت داس را دید؟

----------


## jooybar

آخرین ورژن dosox رو دانلود کردم (dosbox 0.73)
سرعتش از ورژن قبلی خیلی بهتره . کارم راه افتاد. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Mahsoft

اینم لینک آخرین ورژن  0.74 برای  64و86
http://104.156.55.153/~dwnldfrhtr/fi...-installer.exe

----------

